# .de für 0.96 mtl.



## :: c0rt0na :: (2. Oktober 2001)

bei =http://www.hosteurope.de/ 

Monatlicher Grundpreis 0.96 DM 
  Einrichtungsgebühr 9.76 DM 
 DE-Domains im Preis enthalten 1 
 Speicherplatz 1 HTML-Seite 
 Datentransfer / Monat unlimited 
 POP3-eMail-Postfächer 1 
 eMail-Adressen 1 
 eMail-Weiterleitungen 1 
 Serverstandort Köln  
 Homepage Baukasten  
 Kunden-Informations-System  
 Support 24h per Telefon  
 Support 24h per eMail  
 tägliche Datensicherung  
 jederzeit kündbar  
 keine Werbung  
 Berechnung jährlich im Voraus  
 Weiterleitung auf andere URL  

hört sich doch recht gut an...

greetz ::c0rt0na::


----------



## Dunsti (2. Oktober 2001)

ich kann hosteurope eigentlich empfehlen (hab dort den Webpack L), aber eine einzige HTML-Seite (und vor allem kein PHP) wär mir zu wenig.
Ich würde da eher empfehlen etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, und sich bei http://www.domainbox.de für 5,25 das Angebot "Box & Start" zu holen. Da hat man dann immerhin schon 5 MB Speicherplatz (was sehr oft ausreicht) , kann PHP benutzen und hat mehr Email-Adressen.

Aber wem's reicht, dem kann ich hosteurope wirklich ans Herz legen. (schnell, kompetenter Support über 0800-Nummer, usw.)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Shiivva (2. Oktober 2001)

bin selbst nicht da, aber ein paar die ich kenne:
artos-webhosting.de und die sind total begeistert, günstig und super Service...


----------



## :: c0rt0na :: (2. Oktober 2001)

also eigentlich gings mir nur um die preiswerte domain und die weiterleitung...
das es kein php dort gibt sollte ja keine problem sein wenn es auf eine andere site/webspace weiterleite ?

greetz ::c0rt0na::


----------



## Dunsti (2. Oktober 2001)

stimmt, da hast Du allerdings recht. 

wem's rein nur um die Domain geht ist hier richtig!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

